# Dewalt 20volt drill/impact or m18 fuel?



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

In the market which one would u chose and why

Dewalt a hammer drill and impact 20 volt kit

Or milwakee m18 fuel kit


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

milwaukee hands down.. canning ran his makita lxt's head to head against the milwaukees a few weeks back .blown right outta the water.. 

as for 20v. its not actually 20 v.. its yet another bull**** marketing ploy by dewalt


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

I can get the set local for 400 out the doors (the m18 fuel kit with the Xc batteries) does that seem average or high?


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> milwaukee hands down.. canning ran his makita lxt's head to head against the milwaukees a few weeks back .blown right outta the water..


Be interested on the details on that. 

Makita always seems to be slow(er) but they have greater torque. Especially for such a small package.


----------



## marcomjl (Mar 2, 2008)

CrpntrFrk said:


> Be interested on the details on that.
> 
> Makita always seems to be slow(er) but they have greater torque. Especially for such a small package.


Makita's over all cordless wise are at the bottom with speed tests. IDK about greater torqure. If you have a full battery and your impact is struggling or the hammer drill is, your probably using an undersized tool for the job like a fastener over a certain size or application.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

marcomjl said:


> Makita's over all cordless wise are at the bottom with speed tests. IDK about greater torqure. If you have a full battery and your impact is struggling or the hammer drill is, your probably using an undersized tool for the job like a fastener over a certain size or application.


I wish I would have had more in my test but between DeWalt, Makita, and Bosch the DeWalt petered out first, then Makita, then the Bosch came out ahead.

The Bosch is the biggest and Makita was the smallest. 

Like I said I wish I would have gotten a Milwaukee and maybe a Hilti but I was testing kits in a certain price range.


----------



## Nick1001 (Nov 4, 2012)

I just got the dewalt 20v a couple months ago and love it. I have been using dewalt for close to 15 years now and have never had a problem. I had a milwaukee kit about 10 years ago and it only lasted about 1 year before the drill broke and batteries crapped out.


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

All these fngs around here with their yellow stuff. 

We'll learn ya!


----------



## bonacci (Nov 22, 2012)

I got to play with the two fuel m18 drills today and I liked how they felt and good grip and especially the the fact the impact has 3 settings for speed or torque.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

One vote for dewalt 20v max .


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

M18 is overall too bulky and heavy. Yellow tools...not unless I spray paint to specialize.


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

Not to long ago I was debating on the m18 fuel line or the hilti line. I ended up with the hilti. 

I have never really used the m18 fuel but have felt it with the 4.0 battery at the local hardware store, it is much lighter than the hilti that is for sure.

Of the two listed though I would go with the M18 fuel.


----------



## chetec79 (Apr 4, 2012)

skillman said:


> One vote for dewalt 20v max .


Take that pic again in 6 months when its not so clean / new and aged 10x faster than makita or Milwaukee....trust me I know. I have the 01 impact and the dealt. Makita is still as new but the dewalt is definitely worse for wear.


----------



## skillman (Sep 23, 2011)

chetec79 said:


> Take that pic again in 6 months when its not so clean / new and aged 10x faster than makita or Milwaukee....trust me I know. I have the 01 impact and the dealt. Makita is still as new but the dewalt is definitely worse for wear.


That one is 6 months old now . Works like a champ .


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

yesterday i recieved the milwaukee 12v fuel brushless impact to review for www.concordcarpenter.com.. i was using it today and it blew me away..

i was totally shocked that this 12v was driving 3 1/2 #10's faster than my bosch compact 18 v. and almost as fast as my makita lxt 18v.. my full review will be up in a week or two on that site


----------



## renov8r (Feb 16, 2013)

I love the M18 line up, but I have to say I would probably go with the DeWalt. Been using the Black and Yellow stuff for too long its my baby for cordless drill. I have a Ridgid and just picked up a DCK235 DeWalt which I'm loving. I had a 20v for a short period of time until it got stolen, was an amazing tool. However, I'm seeing everyone and their brother with the M18's


----------



## MAD Renovations (Nov 18, 2007)

I picked up the xc4.0 set a few weeks ago and they are awesome.... battery lasts all day with tons of power.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

havent had a chance to try the 4.0 batteries. maybe in my next tool order for stuff to review. well see the m12 drill would be handy to compliment the impact. possibly the multitool. thouh i can already get the bosch cordless if i want it i have the corded


----------



## Designed2Fail (Apr 10, 2013)

woodworkbykirk said:


> havent had a chance to try the 4.0 batteries. maybe in my next tool order for stuff to review. well see the m12 drill would be handy to compliment the impact. possibly the multitool. thouh i can already get the bosch cordless if i want it i have the corded


I was actually looking at the m12 sub compact driver for cabinet and drawer hardware instillation. 

I seen a guy using it for said application and he was making it look like a breeze made me want to get one.


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 17, 2008)

i shot a video putting up against the makita 10.8 impact today. driving 3 1/2" #10 deck screws into a 4x4 pressure treated. my milwaukee beat the makita by 3 seconds the video will be posted in my review at www.concordcarpenter.com


----------



## jiffy (Oct 21, 2007)

The 12V tools are getting bigger and 18V tools are getting smaller. Size and weight of 18v and 12V tools are about to collide.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

*Apples to Apples*

Honestly, we can all be productive with either line of tool. Factors such as what others are using so you can borrow or loan a tool or battery, and the entire line of tools might be more important. 

That said, I lean in favor of the Fuel. The power is very similar to the big XRP, maybe slightly higher sustained, but where it really shines is under extreme sustained use. For example, I cut 3 4.5" holes through wood siding, sheathing and rim joists for dryer and bathroom vents Friday. High speed, extremely fast cutting, and very little heat build up where the same task would easily smoke other drills (Milwaukee included).

If you want a cordless circ saw, the M18 saw is better than the DeWalt.


----------



## daveo (Jan 21, 2012)

we have 2 of the dewalt 20v kits for the price tag im not that impressed, they have decent power on a full charge yes, but that full charge doesnt last very long and the bar system on the batteries isnt great 3 bars (full) can be anywhere between 100-50% charged, if it was my money i wouldn't be getting them


----------



## marcomjl (Mar 2, 2008)

daveo said:


> we have 2 of the dewalt 20v kits for the price tag im not that impressed, they have decent power on a full charge yes, but that full charge doesnt last very long and the bar system on the batteries isnt great 3 bars (full) can be anywhere between 100-50% charged, if it was my money i wouldn't be getting them


Try out Metabo's 18v line. You'll be impressed. 4 bars on metabo's.


----------



## pizalm (Mar 27, 2009)

daveo said:


> we have 2 of the dewalt 20v kits for the price tag im not that impressed, they have decent power on a full charge yes, but that full charge doesnt last very long and the bar system on the batteries isnt great 3 bars (full) can be anywhere between 100-50% charged, if it was my money i wouldn't be getting them


I have the dewalt 20v impact and drill. Not the biggest fan but the batteries are dirt cheap. The local lumber yard has the 1.5 AH ones for 30 bucks. That made up for the short comings to me at least. 

My impact has been abused and still works just fine. A few huge falls and it went swimming in the lake the first month I had it. If I was to buy something else it would be makita.


----------



## BlueRidgeGreen (Apr 21, 2012)

I own pretty much everything DeWalt makes and I have always been happy.

That said, the 20v's suck.

Like mentioned before, full charge is great, but fleeting.

I went back to using my DW18v Li........that thing kicks ass. Till my 2 new T15's arrive, it'll get me by. Then I give the 20v's away to my GF.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I always go the company thats been doing these battery tools longer and better than everybody else:whistling


----------



## daveo (Jan 21, 2012)

pizalm said:


> I have the dewalt 20v impact and drill. Not the biggest fan but the batteries are dirt cheap. The local lumber yard has the 1.5 AH ones for 30 bucks. That made up for the short comings to me at least.
> 
> My impact has been abused and still works just fine. A few huge falls and it went swimming in the lake the first month I had it. If I was to buy something else it would be makita.


the 3.0s barely last, 30 bucks for a 1.5 is suspiciously cheap are they actually LION cause the 3.0's are priced at 120 each here which is outrageos IMO


----------



## zgioe91 (May 20, 2013)

I have a set of the 20v max and I love it I haven't used a better hammer drill on a cordless yet and the impact has tons of power can screw In lags no prob. The other day I put a 5lb box of 3.5in screws in with only 2 batteries:thumbup:


----------



## CO762 (Feb 22, 2010)

MAD Renovations said:


> I picked up the xc4.0 set a few weeks ago and they are awesome.... battery lasts all day with tons of power.


Do you use the circ saw with it? That's the biggest drainer on milwaukee's m18s. I had the makita 18 lio setup and after one drop off a sawhorse, the the circ saw was bent and found that to be common with them. The milwaukee saw is so much more of a battery hog, but it seems more stout.

Used someone's makita setup the other day and realized the value of the meter gauges on the milwaukee's as it was working at heights, so I wanted something I knew had a full charge before going up there.

I'm all milwaukee now--m18s


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

I just picked up a set of the Dewalt 20v Max 3.0 impact and hammer drill for 199 bucks on a trade in deal. Can't beat that. I did have to buy a crap set to trade though, as a round trip from home would have been half the cost of the crap set, which hurt the overall savings a bit.

I've had a set of the 18v XRP's for two or three years and still am using the original batteries and have absolutely no problems. I use the crap out of them. If the 20v is even half the gun that one is, I'm good with it.


My only pet peave is the fact that since they changed the battery shape, you have to buy a new jobsite radio to use with them. I don't have a radio and was going to buy one for the job we're on now. Now I am not sure which one to get. 

I suppose I'll get the new one since those tools stay with me and I will send the old tools with the guys. They don't need to have a radio, they have no time to listen just time to work. :laughing:


----------



## duburban (Apr 10, 2008)

changing battery shapes is such a big FU to the consumer thats invested


----------

